# Offre macbook + ipod, 'tite interrogation



## melaine (19 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde,
je suis en train de remplir mon coupon donnant droit a la reduction de 160 euros sur l'ipod, a savoir l'offre macbook+ipod. En lisant tout ce qu'il y a sur ce coupon je me rends compte qu'ils annoncent qu'ils sauteront sur la moindre occasion pour ne pas rembourser cette somme. Donc, fébrilement et pas a pas je rempli ce coupon et tombe sur une phrase disant:
"Référence de l'ordinateur apple" avec 10 cases dans lesquelles mettre des lettres ou chiffres puis en dessous la même chose avec le num de série (la j'ai réussi...) et bis repetita pour l'ipod. Pour tous ceux qui ont rempli ce coupon, que dois je exactement remplir dans cette : "Référence de l'ordinateur apple"?
Merci d'avance


----------



## naas (23 Octobre 2006)

roooooh un sujet sans r&#233;ponses dans switch   
c'est le num&#233;ro de r&#233;f&#233;rence de ton mac _(c'est vague mais au moins je fais remonter le sujet  )_


----------



## koyot3 (24 Octobre 2006)

la réponse est en dessous du mac ou sur le carton ....


----------

